# Does this hog look different?



## Judge (Jan 5, 2013)

This is the third pig I have killed ever.  My lease doesn't have hogs (lol).  We have never seen one or sign.

He looked funny to me.  Do any of you experts have an opinion?

He was by himself.  He didn't stink like the first 2 I killed.  It was a boar, but he didn't have any tusk (as you can see in the pic).  I guessed his weight at 125, my buddy guessed 150.

He was short but heavy.  Do you think this was a recent escapee?


----------



## Greg45 (Jan 5, 2013)

He looks more domesticated to me like he got loose


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 5, 2013)

He looks like an escaped mixed breed. Domestic and Russian maybe. Would be my educated guess


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 5, 2013)

Either way. Good eats. And good kill.


----------



## Greg45 (Jan 5, 2013)

Amen on that lol


----------



## GroundMan (Jan 5, 2013)

Dang I wish I could get on some hog populated land.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 6, 2013)

Just as wild as a solid black one


----------



## goastinstructor (Jan 6, 2013)

huntingonthefly said:


> Just as wild as a solid black one



Yep hes another feral porker they are all a mix of some sort some share more traits with eurasian than others.  Hes young which explains the lack of dog wreckers and well under your estimate IMO good eatin pig and congrats on the kill.


----------



## buddylee (Jan 6, 2013)

60 pounds ? Excellent eating size. Pure feral hog.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 6, 2013)

His snout looks really short.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like some Poland China is in his background.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks to be a typical young boar to me. I estimate his weight at much less than 100lbs. Perfect size for the smoker. Good job!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yup!*



buddylee said:


> 60 pounds ? Excellent eating size. Pure feral hog.



60 pounder for sure. Yummy!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 6, 2013)

Contrast Judge's hog to the one in this thread...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732849

They're night and day....


----------



## rosewood (Jan 7, 2013)

GroundMan said:


> Dang I wish I could get on some hog populated land.



Yes and no, once you get them, can't get rid of them.  They are fun to shoot though and good smoked.

Hey GroundMan, my brother has the same 8 shot you got, I got the 7 shot one in stainless.  Was the first handgun I bought myself.  Never did find a speed loader for the 8 shot, but they do make them for the 7 shot.  I used to carry the big old sucker in a shoulder holster until I got something smaller.


----------



## hoochman2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a wild pig 60 to 70 pounds


----------



## hogman1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like either an escapee, or the first born of a escapee. either way hes the best kind of hog. DEAD!


----------



## BobKat (Jan 8, 2013)

most likely a feral and not a true wild hog.


----------



## arbull (Jan 16, 2013)

dont matter what it is,,,whats matters is you got meat now..


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 16, 2013)

Ive got a few property's with hogs that look just like it, same colors. I agree with the other 60lb guess's..

Good eater. Congrats.


----------



## markland (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep just a regular feral wild hog, most of them look about like that and come in many different color variations.  More then likely just a 1 y/o and they will get thicker, more teeth and start developing some more of a shield and rank as they mature more.


----------



## andrewechols31 (Jan 23, 2013)

died!?


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pure Ferrell hog


----------



## centerc (Jan 29, 2013)

Wilbur


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2013)

I got one colored just like that but a little bit bigger on my camera a few days ago. 
 I have that card back in the camera now but will post it up later.


Shoot em all


----------

